# jones county club



## davidf (May 3, 2016)

i have 3 openings on a 227 acre lease 7 total members. we have deer, turkey and ducks. it is a mixture of pines, hardwoods and has a beaver pond. it also has  approximately 1/2 mile of power lines running across property.  this property does not get much hunting pressure most members have other property they hunt. it is located in the southern part of county off hwy 49. no locked in spots we have a plat at the camp you mark in and out on each hunt.  message me if you have any questions. dues are 450.00

thanks

davidf


----------



## Dlbearden (May 3, 2016)

*Jones county club*

I am interested in your club in jones county, and the rules about family hunting. Could you please sent me contact info would love to see it soon.
Thanks, David


----------



## onemilmhz (May 4, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## gizmodawg (May 4, 2016)

I am very interested. Sending PM this a.m.


----------



## youthpigs (May 4, 2016)

*Jone county club*

I am interested if you still have openings.  Could you please send rules?


----------



## rpritts (May 12, 2016)

Interested  What is road name off 49? Any name on gate? Would like drive by look. Contact (deer44@me.com)


----------



## Braumeister (May 23, 2016)

Very interested if any available. Pm sent


----------



## youthpigs (May 25, 2016)

I am interested in looking at your club.  Please let me know your rules.  hunter1224@yahoo.com


----------



## hambone76 (May 29, 2016)

*Lease info*

Would like to read a copy of rules. Any additional details would be appreciated.  How big and deep is the beaver pond?


----------



## gizmodawg (May 31, 2016)

PM sent


----------

